# endler babies what to feed?



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Since the baby endlers are so small, they will probably only be able to eat one food; Infusoria. I would recommend you start culturing the Infusoria right now before the babies eat the rest of their egg sacs.

How to make Infusoria: Fill 2 jars with established or de-chlorinated tap water. Add a dried lettuce leaf to each jar and leave the jar in a sunny window (After a day or two, little microscopic organisms - Infusoria - will be floating around, Thats when you feed them to the babies (Use a dropper to feed).

Once a little bigger, you can start to feed live baby brine shrimp.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I just crush up freeze dried blood worms very fine powder they love it. and they will come to the top if you float some plants.


----------



## stu77 (Jan 13, 2011)

can u see the infusoria? ive noticed some teeny tiny critters darting around wondering what the heck they are


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

endler fry do not need infusoria, they are small, but definitely large enough to take bbs or microworms, or even powdered flake.

Livebearers like endlers come out beyond the egg sac/wiggler stage.

I suggest using powdered flake, and if you can find it, a microworm culture is great and simple.


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

I feed mine food from Ken's fish- Golden Pearls, along with super finely crushed Spirulina flakes, same with Shrimp flakes, or your common mixed fish flake food. The first two foods I consider important for their growth.
I keep portions of each in used film containers marked. Easy to refill and keeps the main bag of food fresher. 

I was told by the breeder that sold them to me to feed them *very* small amounts 3 or even 4 times a day as their stomachs empty in ten minutes. Don't overfeed.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

heck you dont even need to crush of flakes they manage to breed and stay alive no matter what.


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd go with baby brine shrimp that you can hatch yourself. Feed them this for the first week or so then slowly introduce flakes.


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

jetajockey said:


> endler fry do not need infusoria, they are small, but definitely large enough to take bbs or microworms, or even powdered flake.
> 
> Livebearers like endlers come out beyond the egg sac/wiggler stage.
> 
> I suggest using powdered flake, and if you can find it, a microworm culture is great and simple.


I agree...I barely even crush the flake for my endler babies and I am super over populated with them. I just feed the tank the same as always and the babies survive. They are plenty big enough for mildly crushed flake food. Egg hatched fry often need very tiny food, but live bearer fry are quite big enough to eat most things when they are born.


----------



## Lilpatty19 (Mar 6, 2011)

I feed mine Hikari first bites, the food is so tiny so that their little mouths can eat it


----------



## manikmunky (Mar 24, 2011)

mgamer20o0 said:


> heck you dont even need to crush of flakes they manage to breed and stay alive no matter what.


Too true, I feed the fish as normal, the fry get along just fine. Adult will make a bit of a mess when they feed and the scarps float around the tank, quickly consumed by the smaller fish.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Cyclop-EEZ


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Cyclop-EEZ


My killis love this stuff.


----------

